# Judging Centers????



## tocarmar (Apr 1, 2012)

I was looking at the list of Judging Centers & it looks like it is shrinking!! Wasn't there one up in the Albany NY area??? Is it still there but not on the list!!

Heres the list I have now!!

http://www.aosforum.org/judging/JudgingTable2012.html

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2012)

I think elmsford is north of new york city, but not north of albany. There might have been one a very long time ago, but I don't remember hearing about it. Others are montreal toronto and then one near boston thereabouts, closest to syracuse area (don't know where they are in new jersey or pennsylvania)


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 1, 2012)

O.K. Thanks!! I thought there was one up there!! It takes me about 1 1/2 + hours to get to Elmsford.. I was just wondering if any were up near Albany!!!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 1, 2012)

No, sorry none up my way.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2012)

The other Northeast Center is in Dorchester, Mass. Google check and see if that one is closer.


----------



## Gcroz (Apr 2, 2012)

Eric, Northeast Center in Mass is actually in Boylston. It's also at a nice botanical garden that has lovely grounds in the spring/summer/fall.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, I've been there for the show. Nice location. The NY location meetings are held at a motel!


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks All!! The judging Center in Mass is farther than the Elmsford one.. I might go down this month or next month!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

LMK if you're coming.


----------



## PaulOlave (Aug 28, 2012)

there was one up there!! It takes me about 1 1/2 + hours to get to Elmsford.. I was just wondering if any were up near Albany!!!


----------



## Gcroz (Aug 28, 2012)

The Elmsford Center has moved to the Bartlett Aboretum in Stamford, CT. A very nice location, and a little more accessible for those of us in New England.


----------

